# My 'leaving the country' haul :-/



## Norwaygirl (Sep 6, 2008)

So, basically I'm moving from the UK back to Germany next week and, while that is all peachy, I needed to do some haulin' before I leave London as some cosmetic products are way more expensive over in Germany (hello MAC!!!) and others are hard to come by. I wish I had more money to spend, but, being realistic, I decided to get basic stuff I know I will use a lot and that I've always wanted to try. =)







Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
MSFN in Light
Plush Lash in Plushblack
Wipes
CCB in Pearl
Hue l/s (I B2M'd for this. London/UK gals: The MAC counter at Harvey Nichols in Knightsbridge took my panless e/s empties without any trouble!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
219 brush
Cult of Cherry mailer which represents the Spiced Chocolate quad I intend to get tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












GOSH Foundation primer backup which I actually prefer over MAC's Prep+Prime skin 
Benefit B-Spot perfume
Benefit LemonAid
Boots No.7 lipliner in Nude
3 types of Burt's Bees chapstick (I love them and wouldn't have a clue where to get them in Germany, if possible at all)








Too Faced:

Pink Leopard bronzing powder
Retractable Kabuki (oh so pretty & cute!!!!)
Shadow Insurance - when I bought this, there were two people who separately from each other rather aggressively told me to get UDPP instead because it is 'OMG so much better'. I was like: WTF, get off my back!! I already have UDPP and I wanna *try* the Shadow Insurance for myself, thank you very much! It might have been because UDPP is more expensive and they wanted to sell it? IDK.

Pink Leopard compact open:




Okay, I admit that I mainly got this compact because it looked so cute. I'm a sucker for the Too Faced packaging in general. 







Coastal Scents brushes that I ordered from their website:

Pink Duo Fiber Powder Stippler
Pink Deluxe Oval Shadow Brush
Pink Oval Fluff Shadow Brush
Italian Badger Buffer Brush Large
Sable Blending Brush



The cutest cosmetics case/bag-thing ever:





It's PINK inside!!! And it has leopard print!!! The best thing: It was just 3 quid at Primark! <3



I think I might do reviews of some of the stuff on my Youtube channel. If there's a specific one of the products you'd like an in-depth review about, please let me know. =D

FOTD hopefully coming soon, I'm just too busy with moving at the moment. :-/

xoxo


----------



## thezander (Sep 6, 2008)

I definitely prefer Shadow Insurance to UDPP! Good luck with moving and enjoy your awesome new stuff. =)


----------



## Norwaygirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_I definitely prefer Shadow Insurance to UDPP! Good luck with moving and enjoy your awesome new stuff. =)_

 
Thank you! I'm excited to see how the Shadow Insurance works for me.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 6, 2008)

Emjoy your haul! And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here in Germany


----------



## Norwaygirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Emjoy your haul! And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I grew up in Germany so I'm happy that I'll be able to see my friends more often again. Just the German MAC prices irk me somewhat.


----------



## 34macfan (Sep 6, 2008)

Is the kabuki soft, and great hauling


----------



## Susanne (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Norwaygirl* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I grew up in Germany so I'm happy that I'll be able to see my friends more often again. Just the German MAC prices irk me somewhat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Norwaygirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *34macfan* 

 
_Is the kabuki soft, and great hauling_

 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Too Faced kabuki is seriously the softest brush I have ever felt! It's incredible!


----------



## babiid0llox (Sep 7, 2008)

Ooh such a pretty haul! I'm sure you'll definitely enjoy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus the little makeup bag/case thingy is so adorable!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 7, 2008)

nice haul you there, i especially love the leopard print case.


----------



## Norwaygirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Ooh such a pretty haul! I'm sure you'll definitely enjoy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus the little makeup bag/case thingy is so adorable!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_nice haul you there, i especially love the leopard print case._

 

Thanks ladies! The makeup bag was such a bargain!


----------



## lukinamama (Sep 7, 2008)

very nice haul,I am in love with my Too Faced Pink Leopard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I am a bit confused now.I was sure that Mac prices in Germany are lower than in UK.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 7, 2008)

Great haul. I LOVE that leopard print powder, too cute


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 7, 2008)

Fab haul, Im gonna buy the GOSH primer tomorrow as I've heard really great reviews about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've also wanted to try the Leopard Bronzer aswell.


----------



## Norwaygirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_very nice haul,I am in love with my Too Faced Pink Leopard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I am a bit confused now.I was sure that Mac prices in Germany are lower than in UK._

 
Nope, MAC is more expensive in Germany than in the UK unfortunately, at least at the moment. :-/ 
For example eyeshadows in Germany: *15,50 Euro*. In the UK: 10 Pounds = *12,40 Euro*





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Great haul. I LOVE that leopard print powder, too cute_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carlyx* 

 
_Fab haul, Im gonna buy the GOSH primer tomorrow as I've heard really great reviews about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've also wanted to try the Leopard Bronzer aswell._

 
The GOSH primer is really good! The Leopard bronzer is VERY shimmery, so you should probably only get it if you like shimmery cheeks.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 7, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2008)

i love that bag!

your youtube review isn't opening for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how are the coastal scents brushes? i love the pink ones, i kind of want to buy a few but i've heard really mixed reviews on them...


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Norwaygirl* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I grew up in Germany so I'm happy that I'll be able to see my friends more often again. Just the German MAC prices irk me somewhat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 back in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The german MAC prices are really terrible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your stuff!


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome haul! How do you like the Leopard bronzer? I always wanted to try it!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 10, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 13, 2008)

in love with the pink  kabuki

enjoy


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 13, 2008)

oooOOOoo I love everything you got! The bronzer you got is SO cute, tell me how you like it because I'm addicted to _nars' laguna_ (kinda pricey)...I like too faced eye shadow insurance way better than udpp (I have dry lids)..Love the lipstick too! Have a good move~!


----------

